#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-05
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<coolbhavi> good morning
<dpm> morning coolbhavi, how are you?
<dpm> did you get back home all right?
<coolbhavi> dpm, yup a long flight though
<coolbhavi> dpm, I have mailed few UADW session ideas to you
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, I saw them, thanks
<coolbhavi> no mention
<coolbhavi> dpm, how was your travel btw?
<dpm> not too bad, but the flight was delayed and I only arrived Saturday evening
<dpm> coolbhavi, if you think you've finished the action for the UADW session, would you mind marking it as DONE in https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-r-app-developer-week-on-air ? Thanks!
<coolbhavi> dpm, done
<coolbhavi> hey jvrbanac
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, howdy!
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, thanks again for pushing up that update!
<dpm> thanks coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, m fine. how about you? no mention.. still a long way to clear up the queue though
<coolbhavi> dpm, btw I had my check in baggage damaged at bangalore thats the only thing which sucked on the trip back
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, I'm doing well, just trying to finish up a few things before I head to bed. I wish I could help more with the queue. Between full-time work and school (I went back to school a few years ago), and trying to help a little with the Developer Network... I'm exhausted lol.
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, thats perfectly alright! btw you in school? thats great!
<jvrbanac> Yeah, I've I decided a few years ago that I would go back and finish up my degree. I'll be finished in Dec. FINALLY!
<coolbhavi> great to hear that :) all the best!
<jvrbanac> coolbhavi, Thanks! It's been a long time coming and i'll be happy to see it go. I would much rather help with open-source projects with my spare time then write papers and take exams lol!
<coolbhavi> cool :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, btw I can help with other app dev items too
<coolbhavi> on the spec
<jvrbanac> Btw, coolbhavi and dpm, if you were open to suggestions, I would highly recommend spending some time around translation support. I know it was on the list, but that was one of the areas that I had the hardest time figuring out how it worked and how I could test it.
<coolbhavi> jvrbanac, sure. thanks for your suggestion
<dpm> jvrbanac, indeed, it's on our list of topics for sessions at the next Ubuntu App Developer Week - https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/appdev-r-app-developer-week-on-air
 * ajmitch waves
<dpm> hey ajmitch, did you get home all right?
<ajmitch> not home yet
<ajmitch> sitting in hong kong airport, boarding for flight to NZ in ~90 min
<ajmitch> then another few hours waiting for the final flight after that
<highvoltage> ajmitch: hope it's easy and uneventful
<ajmitch> more likely to just be tedious & far too long
<ajmitch> this is one of the few times I regret living in NZ :)
<highvoltage> yes sounds tough
<ajmitch> internet data caps are the other reason, but I see my cap was doubled while I was away
 * dpm hugs ajmitch
<dpm> coolbhavi, would you mind adding your App Developer Week session proposals to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuAppDeveloperWeek/Prep ?
<coolbhavi> dpm, done
<dpm> thanks coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> :)
<dpm> nice work in adding the descriptions for each proposal as well :)
<coolbhavi> no mention :)
<coolbhavi> highvoltage, hey
<coolbhavi> please subscribe to the list again as I dont need to approve your posts then :)
<highvoltage> hey coolbhavi
<highvoltage> coolbhavi: heh, ok
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> thanks highvoltage :)
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi, hows it goin?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, good recovered from UDS.. how about you?
<cwayne> coolbhavi: could be worse, still have a bit of a cold leftover from UDS
<coolbhavi> ah thats bad :( take ample rest
<coolbhavi> hope you get well soon
<cwayne> thanks!  i'll be all right soon enough :)
<cwayne> ajmitch: how about a final +1 for the github lens :P
<coolbhavi> cwayne, heh :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, btw changed the icon? :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: yep :)
<coolbhavi> good night all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-06
<coolbhavi> hey dpm  highvoltage
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> dpm, any plans of doing app-review week this cycle?
<coolbhavi> as app queue is quite long
<dpm> coolbhavi, yeah, that sounds like a good idea. We should make sure that we've got some of the work done in the tools before we announce it (such as moving the arb-lint checks to Lintian checks)
<coolbhavi> dpm, agreed
<jsimonfm> can anybody remove this, it's only spam: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1771/
<coolbhavi> jsimonfm, was it your submission?
<coolbhavi> and how do you relate it to being a spam?
<jsimonfm> no, it's not my submission
<jsimonfm> bo2 is black ops 2, a call of duty sequel. Very unlikely that this is a real submission
<coolbhavi> jsimonfm, thanks for the info. from whatever I see on the net its mostly a windows game that runs on playonlinux
<jsimonfm> coolbhavi, you're welcome ;-) What do you think, when will the ARB be back in business?
<coolbhavi> jsimonfm, we are in business always ;-) its just that reviews has slowed down a bit due to transition
<jsimonfm> coolbhavi, and when do you think the transistion will be completed?
<coolbhavi> jsimonfm, sometime soon I guess
<jsimonfm> coolbhavi, world will end on 21st of december, so no time to lose ;-)
<coolbhavi> haha :-)
<coolbhavi> jsimonfm, removed the same now thanks!
<jsimonfm> thumbs up!
<coolbhavi> jsimonfm, :)
<coolbhavi> good night all!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-07
<coolbhavi> hello all
<coolbhavi> good evening!
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-08
<mhall119> ajmitch: coolbhavi: could one of you answer http://askubuntu.com/questions/214321/can-an-app-in-opt-extras-install-themeable-icons-in-usr-share
<mhall119> I'm not sure whether there is an easy way to switch between mono-light and mono-dark icons if you're calling them from /opt/extras.ubuntu.com/
<coolbhavi> mhall119, let me check
<coolbhavi> mhall119, I think thats bit complicated as he needs to install an icon upon calling each theme in d/rules and there is no simple way
<cwayne> ajmitch: ping
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne
<cwayne> hey coolbhavi, hows it goin
<coolbhavi> fine cwayne how about you?
<coolbhavi> dpm, hey
<dpm> hi coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> just replied on the postman review on list
<coolbhavi> what do you think?
<coolbhavi> ah thanks for your reply dpm
<coolbhavi> I'll upload now
<dpm> \o/
<dpm> cool
<coolbhavi> dpm, just give me 10 mins
<coolbhavi> ll upload
<dpm> awesome
<coolbhavi> dpm, uploaded
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, it should build and be available in repos in a few hours. Good night!
<dpm> coolbhavi, \o/
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> bye dpm good night!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-09
<coolbhavi> hey dpm
<coolbhavi> postman pushed :)
<dpm> hey coolbhavi, thanks a lot that, I saw it :)
<coolbhavi> :) no mention
<dpm> coolbhavi, I haven't looked at the build yet, so you might have already done it. Would it be possible to push it to 12.10 too?
<coolbhavi> dpm, yes ll place a request for forward copy on lp
<dpm> coolbhavi, excellent, thanks :)
<coolbhavi> dpm, requested. I hope it works
<dpm> cool
<coolbhavi> dpm, its copied now and waiting to be published on ppa
<coolbhavi> but the problem is it got built with the same version number
<coolbhavi> will have to see how extras work
<coolbhavi> now
<dpm> is this a problem? (sorry if it's an obvious question, I'm not an expert in Debian versioning)
<coolbhavi> dpm, same version numbers different pockets might not be a problem as its targeting two different releases (as in case of a sync as an example where we copy the same  sources in debian release pocket to ubuntu release pocket)
<dpm> ah, so it's probably not going to be a problem?
<coolbhavi> mostly yes. but let me figure out how extras repos handle it
<coolbhavi> its published from lp ppa now and cron does take some time to run and sync it across. will update you :-)
<coolbhavi> hey cwayne :-)
<cwayne> heya coolbhavi, hows it goin :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, its fine :-) how about you?
<coolbhavi> maybe ajmitch is just waiting on an icon change
<coolbhavi> to give a +1 :-)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: im fine thanks :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: it's been changed :)
<coolbhavi> cwayne, oh cool! link please...
<cwayne> coolbhavi: heres the updated myapps stuff: https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/apps/1690/
<cwayne> and the codes been updated here:  lp:~cwayne18/ubuntu-app-reviews/unity-lens-github
<coolbhavi> cwayne, thanks! I'll have a look and update it on the list
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks!
<coolbhavi> cwayne, no mention.. I'll have a look and update in a while
<coolbhavi> dpm, firstly sorry for that because it happened due to me. Instead of targeting postman to quantal I left it as precise
 * coolbhavi head-bangs 
<dpm> coolbhavi, hey, no need to apologize, thanks for getting it published in the first place!
<coolbhavi> dpm, it was sort of routinised last cycle to target to precise while uploading apps. Will make a note to change it this cycle :)
<dpm> coolbhavi, cool. Let me know how the quantal build works. Once Postman is in Quantal, I'll put the banner up
<coolbhavi> dpm, quantal is built fine now in PPA
<coolbhavi> sorry
<coolbhavi> postman
<coolbhavi> :)
<coolbhavi> ll do some testing now
<coolbhavi> ah it just directly copies the binaries in LP
<coolbhavi> dpm, well it works fine from PPA but I am curious how extras handles it
<dpm> coolbhavi, what do you mean by how extras handles it?
<coolbhavi> dpm, the forward copy to quantal since the binaries have been copied exactly with the same version number
<dpm> coolbhavi, in which way is then extras different from the main archive? Do you think different releases need different version numbers?
<coolbhavi> dpm, nopes m just curious that when the sync happens it gets updated here: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/
 * coolbhavi hopes that dpm inst confused now
<coolbhavi> dpm, I'm sorry if I dwelled in too much on versioning :)
<dpm> no worries, I like learning new things :)
<dpm> IIRC the sync from the PPA to extras is hourly, right?
<coolbhavi> yes
<coolbhavi> cwayne, the new icon is simple and nice :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks :)  im thinking ill keep that theme for my icons from now on
<coolbhavi> cwayne, seems great for a lens :)
<coolbhavi> brb dinner
<coolbhavi> cwayne, it looks perfect now :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: thanks :)  i kept the result items as that icon, which is ok becuase they are links to that those peoples github repos :)
<cwayne> coolbhavi: do i still need to wait for another +1?  i know theres been a change in voting
<coolbhavi> cwayne, yes thats fine. I'll just ping andrew on list and wait for a while as he was interested in icon change
<cwayne> coolbhavi: great, thanks!  is there any way to mark it to release to both precise and quantal?
<coolbhavi> cwayne, If I get a chance to upload ll target to quantal since its the current stable release and backward copy to precise
<cwayne> coolbhavi: great, thanks!
<coolbhavi> dpm, yep postman has been synced to quantal release in extras :-)
<coolbhavi> So please upload the banner lets see :-)
<dpm> coolbhavi, excellent, thanks!
<coolbhavi> dpm, download the gz from here and look at <fdopen> file: http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz
<coolbhavi> you ll see postman as installed there
<coolbhavi> :-)
 * cwayne still thinks we need a lens section of usc
<coolbhavi> dpm, cwayne good night!
<cwayne> you too coolbhavi
<coolbhavi> ciao take care!
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-10
<cwayne> hello
#ubuntu-arb 2012-11-11
<PaoloRotolo> Hi all!
<coolbhavi> hey PaoloRotolo
<PaoloRotolo> hi coolbhavi :)
<coolbhavi> how are you?
<cwayne> hey guys
<cwayne> hey thanks ajmitch :)
<ajmitch> np
<cwayne> ajmitch: so what happens now? that was the third +1 right?
<ajmitch> someone with spare time uploads it, I should have checked if I was the 3rd
<ajmitch> looks like I was indeed
 * ajmitch is having rather odd networking problems on precise right now
<cwayne> what kind of networking problems?
<cwayne> you're not on raring yet? :P
<ajmitch> network manager was restarting dnsmasq all the time, this meant any dns lookups were failing most of the time
<ajmitch> besides that, I'm at work at the moment & trying to run sbuild was failing a bit
<cwayne> ah, why not pbuild?
<ajmitch> because sbuild is a fairly nice build tool, and is standard on the buildds
<ajmitch> the issue was in fetching package files, nothing specific to sbuild
